
Michael Lewis: Wall Street on the Tundra - toffer
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2009/04/iceland200904
======
jeremymims
Despite Iceland's terrible economic state, its people have solid educations
and ubiquitous access to computers and mobile phones. If the choice before was
between fishing and banking, perhaps now it's between fishing and starting a
tech company...

------
jwb119
i didn't think it was possible, but this article actually made me feel good
about the relative state of the U.S. economy

